
How does logging and log analysis fit into your monitoring strategy? - melisgunay
What challenges do you run into with making it effective?
======
sprager
Logs fill in a lot of the blanks. You can see bigger trends like what IPs are
connecting to your website, are the exception counts rising, how many users
are logged on using VPN. They don’t replace numeric metrics, but they add
another layer to your monitoring strategy. We use Loggly, which makes it
really easy to do both.

